# Please critique



## Blind_Squirrel

Camera: Fuji Findpix S1000fd
Lighting: Two 26 watt 6500K CFLs
Light tent: Yes
Macro mode with the camera approx. 1 foot away from the pen
Aperature: F 2.8
Shutter: 40 FPS
White Balance: Auto

I intentionally chose an old pen with many flaws to make sure I could pick them up in the image.

No modifications have been made to the picture.


----------



## markgum

hey Scott;
  nice, clear photo, you can see the detail and there isn't any glare. 
Thanks also for posting the camera settings.  Gives me some options to try.


----------



## Fred

I believe the image is a bit overexposed. Try closing the aperture a few stops. Watch for the wood to get to dark for detail as you go smaller in aperature. 

If you can go to a faster shutter speed - say around 1/125 - try making a whole range of exposures from wide open to the smallest aperture. Then compare all these shots and pick the best one for your purposes.


----------



## jskeen

I would have to agree that the lighting is a little hot at the ends.  Eliminating the reflective surface under the pens might help with that, as might moving your lights around some.  Then of course you can adjust your camera as suggested by Fred.

James


----------



## gerryr

Taking the same photo with every conceivable aperture/shutter speed combination is a complete waste of time.  After you take a photo, use the histogram to check the exposure.  If the data is jammed up against the right edge, you've blown the highlights.  Decrease the amount of light reaching the sensor by either decreasing the aperture or increasing the shutter speed until the data on the right is not touching the right edge of the histogram.

And don't post photos larger than 800 pixels wide.


----------



## gketell

Too big for the site.

And, to me, it looks like your lights are just a bit behind the pen on the right side (it looks like the viewer side of the barrel is in shadow).

If you want to use the mirror below the pen to show off the bottom, then put your background media (the grey cloth) behind the pen so it is picked up in the mirror.  Then crop so that you don't see the white around the mirror.  The way you have it now you have a nice neutral cloth but the mirror is reflecting the bright white background and that is overwhelming the viewer.

All IMHO, of course.

GK


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

Thanks for the input so far.

- I switched the camera to record 640x480.
- I made sure the lights are directly to the side of the pen.
- I dumped the mirror.
- Set the camera to "AUTO" to see what it could do for me.

Here is the result:






Please let me know what you think of this one.

Thanks!


----------



## gerryr

The exposure looks better, but you are really limiting yourself by shooting at 640x480, which is the lowest resolution this camera can do.  Set it for the highest resolution possible, 3648 x 2736 on this camera, and then simply resize it before posting.


----------



## gketell

You don't want the lights directly to the side of the pen.  That puts the most light right on the shiny nib and on the shiny finial and not much on the wood.  Put them just slightly in front of the pen aiming back at the pen.  That will reduce the glare of the shiny parts and light up the parts you really want to show off.

And, if you have an awesome finish to show off, add a third light right above the camera shining down to create the reflection off the finish.  If you don't have a wonderful finish, then this is optional.

And, what Gerry said.  Shoot big, resize down.

GK


----------



## stevers

*Just for referance.*

Hi Folks,
I have "My Settings" capabilities on my Olympus SP-310. This means I can set it and switch to it as I need. It gives me three setting to choose from.
I have the first settings set up for pens. It is as follows,
F2.8
shutter 1/20
Quality 3072x2048
Super Macro
self timer

I will change the shutter as needed. Usually I slow it down, maybe 1/25 or 1/30. If the shot is really bright, I'll crank it down as far as 1/40 or even 1/50.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Mikey

I'm with Gerry in that you need to shoot in max resolution and then re-size for the web. if you ever want to print the pictures somewhere the detail won't be there. 

I also agree with the others in that you need to move the light source. If the light source keeps causing the highlights you are getting then either add another light or add additional very thin material directly in front of the light to diffuse a bit better.


----------



## Skye

You may want to also shoot with a highly polished pen to see how your 'shine' is looking on camera. Everyone likes to see that reflection coming off the polish and you're getting none of it with that finish.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

Thanks for the inputs!

I am going to pick up a third light to add a shine line, and shoot another picture with 
the suggestions given.  I will post the results.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

I think I am getting close!

-New grey background
-Third light behind camera
-Camera set to "auto"
  - It set the camera to 60/3.3
  - I tried to play with both the f-stop and the aperature.  60/3.3 gives the trueest picture.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

Here is a Jr. Gent using the same setup:


----------



## Mikey

Way better than the first photos!!


----------



## Mack C.

gerryr said:


> After you take a photo, use the histogram to check the exposure. If the data is jammed up against the right edge, you've blown the highlights. Decrease the amount of light reaching the sensor by either decreasing the aperture or increasing the shutter speed until the data on the right is not touching the right edge of the histogram.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi gerry; I must say this tip is the best one I've received for taking pics of still pens.
> 
> Does my procedure now sound correct: I am shooting @ f8 for the best in focus pic. Then I shoot, if I find the histogram is touching, I do as you say, increase the shutter speed till the histo. is not touching the RHS.
> 
> Approx how far to the LHS should the histogram go. I'm taking approx. 3 - 4 pics and trying to see which one looks the best to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## gerryr

mackc said:


> Hi gerry; I must say this tip is the best one I've received for taking pics of still pens.
> 
> Does my procedure now sound correct: I am shooting @ f8 for the best in focus pic. Then I shoot, if I find the histogram is touching, I do as you say, increase the shutter speed till the histo. is not touching the RHS.
> 
> Approx how far to the LHS should the histogram go. I'm taking approx. 3 - 4 pics and trying to see which one looks the best to me.



You only need a small gap.  The more to the left you push the histogram, the darker the photo which will require more post processing to get it to look right.  You want white to be white, not gray.  The link will take you to a very good explanation of histograms.  http://www.dpreview.com/learn/?/key=histogram


----------



## tharp

I actually liked the second of the first photos better. 
The contrast is greater, and when taking stock images, you want lots of contrast.
JMHO


----------

